# NAVDA



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi guys, I just had a quick question. I'm considering joining the NAVDA chapter here in Fargo and was curious to see if any of you are members and how quality of place it is. Thanks a bunch.

Josh


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The NAVDA group here in Fargo is a fairly active group. They have tests, seminars and regular meetings. They'll also have a booth at the sportsmans show coming up if you'd like to talk to some of the members. Currently, they are given access to the North Dakota Retriever Club grounds located between Dillworth and Glyndon (http://www.ndrc.org)

Lots of great members that have a good deal of knowledge and some of them have a regular training night as well.


----------

